# No spin



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a Whirlpool cabrio about 2 years old (no agitater),,, that won't spin.
Before I take it apart ,,,any suggestions or should I just call Sears and take out the checkbook??
Thanks
Barry


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it plugged in? Is it receiving power?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check here for info.
http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...wn-Mower-Repair-Help-Small-Engine-Repair-Help

Going to need your model #.


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

The repairs seem pretty simple, but, how do i tell which part or parts is my cause for the no spin....and thanks, but yes it is revceiving power.
thanks
Barry


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no spin could be a lot of things. Cabrio should give you an error code if it is not spinning.


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I flipped it over, took it apart, and the belt was off, I put it bAck on, and it spins.
But, why did it slip off???
Is there a way to prevent that?
And where would the "code" come up??

I have a Cabrio model # WTW5500XW1

Don't know if it has the "code" option
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

It's working, but right now it seems to be making that same strange sound it made before it stopped working.
I noticed that the belt shield was cracked...is that causing the belt to come off???
It sounds like there is something else going on.

I know these machines make wierd noises to begin with, but this one is different.
any suggestions???
It's in the wash cycle and it's making noise like something is slipping
Could it be the belt already, not that old of a machine.
Or is there a way to tighten the tension


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

It spins with normal noise and action, it's when it seems to be in the "wash" mode, that it makes the noise, when it makes the back and forth motion seems it be the problem, like I said, one direction spin..no noise


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you will need a new cam assy. part# W10315818 about $35.00. When you put the belt back on you put the belt around the motor and the pulley for the cam, that is the piece you replace. Common problem.


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

How about a loose belt?? Would that be the prob??
Or definite it's the cam?
Thanks
Barry


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

definite cam


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I looked on "repair clinic" website, and it shows a couple of pieces with the cam for $36.55,,of course that is out of stock, but I go onto the Sears direct part website and the cam is only $10.61 in stock. But both have the #W10315818 part number. Any suggestions
Barry


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

order it from Sears, but that is way to cheap. Not sure if that is a misprint or what so snatch it up before they catch it. I can't even buy that from my wholesaler that cheap.


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I actually went theu "appliance parts pros" for the whole kit for $21
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

Changed the cam, the belt and the plastic shield for under $65, working like a charm
Thanks for the help
Barry


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

glad to help


----------

